
Facebook was down - jonny_eh
https://www.facebook.com/?down=true
======
mindcrime
_Okay, let me tell you the difference between Facebook and everyone else, we
don 't crash EVER! If those servers are down for even a day, our entire
reputation is irreversibly destroyed! Users are fickle, Friendster has proved
that. Even a few people leaving would reverberate through the entire userbase.
The users are interconnected, that is the whole point. College kids are online
because their friends are online, and if one domino goes, the other dominos
go, don't you get that?_

Guess it's time to test this theory, huh?

~~~
jonny_eh
It's had outages before. Facebook is more entrenched now than it was back in
2005. I think they'll survive.

------
lol768
Appears that the status page over at
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/](https://developers.facebook.com/status/)
isn't loading properly either. I see either a "The connection to
developers.facebook.com was interrupted while the page was loading." erorr or
a "Service Unavailable" page.

Not ideal for a status page.

~~~
justinhj
It does actually convey the fact that everything is down pretty well

~~~
why-el
More like _demonstrate_.

------
CJKinni
Weird that the link is for ?down=true

I thought this is some kind of prank, but
[http://facebook.com](http://facebook.com) is also showing up as down.

~~~
ipince
that was probably to get around the duplicate url check.

~~~
jonny_eh
It was. There was another post here from 271 days ago that linked directly to
facebook.com, also reporting an outage.

------
Usu
From:
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/45182228835901...](https://developers.facebook.com/status/issues/451822288359012/)

"A Facebook-wide issue means the Facebook Graph API is temporarily
unavailable. We're working with our core infrastructure teams to identify the
issue and will update you when we have more information."

I'm posting it here since it's loading intermittently.

------
ricardobeat
Their Status page says "Facebook Platform is Healthy" but the page itself
fails to load intermittently:
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/](https://developers.facebook.com/status/)

------
crorella
productivity across the globe is skyrocketing

~~~
jofo25
Except if you're working on Facebook iOS integration. Dammit Facebook! What
are the odds.

------
sshillo
Status Page says they pushed new code at 9:28am PST, or right when these
errors started.

~~~
webXL
Whoopsies!

------
g123g
Build fast and break things.

------
rbosinger
Ha, I actually just saw this myself and the first thing I did was switch tabs
to Hacker News to see if it was being discussed.

But yeah, it seems to be back up now.

------
webXL
They're serving a 503 page now: "503 No server is available for the request"

looks like it hasn't been displayed in a while or no one cares about the
copyright date: "Facebook © 2014"

------
thrusong
Looks like it's mostly back up, but a bit slow. Isn't this around the time
they do their morning code push?

EDIT: Ads don't seem to be loading, and the sidebar doesn't load
intermittently.

------
thrusong
Still down in Winnipeg. Alternating between a FB error page and a white page
with "Service Unavailable."

------
pgrote
This is the error message I receive when I go to the site with cookies:

Sorry, something went wrong.

We're working on it and we'll get it fixed as soon as we can.

Go Back

Facebook © 2014 · Help Center

Interesting it is dated 2014 and that it is a generic message without any
helpful prompts.

Incognito mode shows the normal sign up screen.

------
lalt
Here's the data from Facebook's three outages over the past month:
[http://bit.ly/1JAYG9X](http://bit.ly/1JAYG9X)

------
ipince
moreover, many of the sites that rely on facebook login are down too...

~~~
talles
That's the part that worries me more.

------
0x192
Looks like isitdownrightnow.com is being DoS'd as a result

~~~
bentpins
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/) Is
still up

~~~
datalist
[http://sitemeer.com](http://sitemeer.com) works too

------
artmageddon
Reminds me of the scene in Social Network where Zuckerberg is screaming at
Saverin on the phone about impending loss of money and subsequent downtime...

------
13years
The productivity of millions of people just went up :-)

------
why-el
Anyone noticed the 2014 at the bottom? I guess their traditional static 404
needs some updating? :D (I am sure this is not the case)

------
Ayaz
It is a relief for me to know that I found out about it after reading a tweet
about it on Twitter.

------
Villodre
Wow, first thing I did too was check HN for updates on this.

------
samstave
"Push completed 24 minutes ago"

And

"Major outage, started 21 minutes ago"

Related?

------
ramon
Crazy! Good thing I'm using Whatsapp :)

------
sbuccini
This should make for a good postmortem.

~~~
thrusong
I hope we do actually get a postmortem this time... The outage seems to have
come from a code push, and wasn't down too long. They only seem to do
postmortems when the problem stems from anything other than code.

------
mandeepj
Their mobile app (iOS) is working fine

------
dar8919
Back up now

~~~
jonny_eh
Not for me.

~~~
jonny_eh
Now it is back up for me, but sporadically. If I refresh it's sometimes still
down.

------
muloka
Doesn't work in Bermuda.

~~~
samstave
What do you do in Bermuda?

------
piyush_soni
Back now.

~~~
iask
Instead of hackers, XI came personally to collect data. FB is just being
cautious ;)

